# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  bajar de peso

## magikko

Esa es la meta para este año, como lograrlo? la mejor manera, ir al nutriologo, pero... mientras tanto? ya pagué la mensualidad del gimancio y en unos dias empiezo,necesito desaparecer de 4 a 5 kilos  :(  alguien es bueno en esto? que recomiendan? 


Es verdad que dejando de comer harinas, pan blanco y dejando los refrescos de cola se baja bastante?

----------


## dreaigon

> Es verdad que dejando de comer harinas, pan blanco y dejando los refrescos de cola se baja bastante?



No, lo unico que no hinchan el estómago, no comer nada que contenga papas, solo pan en tostas ( que venden en los mercados en bolsas) y mas cosas que te dirá la dietista te harán bajar el peso.

cuidate pues existen las dietas de adelgazar y volverf a engordar.
yo tengo una dieta en la que pierdo 500 grs al año pero eso si, esos no se recuperan, me la puso mi profesor de tai chi y como casi de todo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Toma, la mejor manera sin duda es esta, lo dice la termodinámica.

http://he.metacafe.com/watch/167125/...o_lose_weight/

dietistas .... Algo tenian que inventar para augmentar el número de titulados universitarios, y reducir las colas del paro ... dietistas ....

----------


## magikko

Lo admito.. soy pecador: pizzas llenas de chimi hasta los bordes, tacos de carne al pastor llenas de condimento y salsa verde, panuchos de pavo con tomate, salbutes con pan y carne picada de cerdo, hamburguezas dobles con piña, tortas ahogadas, gringas, tortas con queso de mazisa y lo peor es que siempre como eso hasta mas no poder y sentir esa fea pesades en el estomago. Lo mismo de siempre:digo "no" y al final nada sirve, hay que eliminar esopara llegar a la meta, pero pues, sin darme cuenta, ya estoy comiendo otra cosa que en ves de ayudar perjudica


Entonces, por ahora, nada de refrescos enbotellados y menos harinas


 :Wink:

----------


## Iván Manso

Hace como 9 años yo pesaba unos 20 kilos más que ahora. Yo lo hice dejando de comer bollería (sobre todo industrial), refrescos nada, además de hincharte el estomago tienen mucho azucar, lo cual en exceso es muy malo para eso del peso y para lo que no es el peso, el pan no dejar de comerlo pero hacerlo en pequeñas cantidades, en vez de media barra pues un trocito no muy grande, nada de picar entre horas, eso es lo peor. Eso sí, todo esto fue supervisado por mi médico, nada de hacerlo por uno mismo.

Además de esto, beber mucha agua, dos litros mínimo a lo largo del día, la cual además de hidratarte la piel (incluida la de las manos, muy útil para nosotros) te hace expulsar lo que tu cuerpo no necesita.

El tema del gimnasio es buena cosa, yo voy, pero claro, hay que mantenerlo, el apuntarse el uno de enero y el veinte del mismo mes irse no te va a servir de nada. Hay que ser constante, con dos o tres veces a la semana como mínimo es suficiente (no es pedir mucho). Pero sobre todo ir poco a poco, si vas al gym para en dos días perder los 4 kilos no vayas, porque no lo vas a conseguir. Pero si vas con frecuencia y no cada 15 días una vez, como hace mucha gente (que luego te dicen:yo voy al gimnasio) te resultará además de bueno para la salud, bueno para tu estado de ánimo, el cual mejorará, te sentirás mejor no sólo por fuera sino también por dentro.

Y bueno, estos consejos te los doy yo que sé lo que es el sacrificio de perder peso. Mucha fuerza de voluntad. A muchos les puede sorprender que yo pesara tanto, pero sí, ese chaval que véis tan flaco, presentando galas sin parar, antes no era tan flaco. Pero ahora me siento mejor, no sólo por lo de fuera sino también porque uno es más ágil... para todo en la vida jiji.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Hace como 9 años yo pesaba unos 20 kilos más que ahora. ..


Iván a mi me ha pasado lo mismo que a tí pero al revés... hace unos años pesaba 20 kilos menos que ahora... en fin...   :Wink:

----------


## Iván Manso

O sea, que los que yo perdí los encontraste tú. Esto es lógico, la Tierra tiene que tener un peso determinado sobre ella. Y si uno adelgaza el otro engorda. Es una regla de tres simple  :D

----------


## magikko

Es que yo era delgado, hiba al gym con frecuencia y en la casa tenia unas mancuernas y me dedicaba ha hacer un poco por las tardes, pero este ultimo año subí aproximadamente lo que les dije, 4 a 5 kilos, y eso es lo que quiero bajar, se que los resultados no se ven de un dia para otro y por eso no quiero perder constancia.


ya pegué una foto mia en el refrigerador de como estaba antes

 :Wink:  

es para evitar comer entre comidas

----------


## mago alber

Anda el tema de la bajada de peso, esto me interesa, y se un poco de esto.

A ver, veo que no quieres perder mucho peso, esos 5, 6 kilos sobrantes no son muy dificiles de quitar, te voy a dar unos consejos muy básicos pero efectivos:

1) Beber agua en abundancia, siempre ayuda a limpiar el organismo.

2) Realizar algún tipo de ejercicio aeróbico, como puede ser: correr, nadar, practicar algún deporte... en mi caso, como practico pesas, en fase de definición, me gusta andar tiempo prolongado una hora y media o 2 horas por sesión a una intensidad baja-media, con esto conseguimos que el organismo, no necesite el glucógeno para la obtención de energía y toma toda la energia de la grasa, por lo tanto así mantengo mi músculo eliminando la grasa.

3) Es conveniente llevar una vida sana en cuanto a la comida, el tomar azucar no es del todo conveniente osea que nada de dulces y chucherias ni refrescos y por supuesto no dejeis de comer, comer pero sano, 4 o 5 veces al día sin miedo, pero COMIENDO SANO!


En el caso que quieras conseguir músculo, eso ya sería otra historia y se necesita engordar para ese fin, comiendo unas 6  veces al día, pero eso ya es otra historia, si teneis alguna duda en cuanto al tema de la musculación, no dudeis en preguntarme!

Un Saludo!

----------


## shark

¿sabes cual es la comida que adelgaza? La que dejas en el plato.  :twisted:

----------


## zarkov

> O sea, que los que yo perdí los encontraste tú. Esto es lógico, la Tierra tiene que tener un peso determinado sobre ella. Y si uno adelgaza el otro engorda. Es una regla de tres simple  :D


El efecto mariposa... gorda.

Yo siempre he tenido la misma complexión, pero lo que más me gusta es encontrarme con esos compañeros del colegio que eran delgaditos y ahora están superinchados los pobres. Yo, como siempre.

Tranquilo Xavi, es ley de vida.

----------


## ignoto

Dos normas simples:

1ª - No usar el ascensor.
2ª - No beber alcohol.
3ª - Ir a los sitios andando siempre que se pueda. De ser posible, andar media hora diaria a toda la velocidad posible.
4ª - Aprender a sumar normas.

----------


## magomago

Bueno pues creo que te han dado aqui varios consejos,sobre todo haz caso a los consejos de Ivi (Ademas de a los otros).
Pero hace un año tuve un problema con el colesterol y un poco de sobreperso y el médico me dio unas pautas a seguir,mas o menos lo que me dijo se sintetiza en lo que dice Ivi y algunas cosas de otros foreros.
1 No probar el alcohol
2 Evitar bollerias y grasas saturadas.
3 Beber mucha agua (2 litros minimo)
4 Evitar comer mantequillas,mayonesas y cosas ricas en grasas.
5 No comer entre horas.
6 Evitar bebidas azucaradas con alta cantidad de calorias.

Bueno y tampoco te obsesiones por adelgazar , no tiene por que ser de una forma rápida , adelgazar mas de 1 kilo a la semana no es demasiado bueno para tu organismo.Cuando hice la dieta te aseguro que no pasaba hambre, comia como un animal , eso si ,procuraba hacer las cosas a la plancha,y comer lo que el médico me indicó. Al igual que Ivi adelgacé unos 9 kilos en 3 meses.
Creo que ahora despues de las navidades tendré que hacer dieta tambien.

----------


## shark

7- realizar todo el sexo posible con personas , animales o cosas.

----------


## Goreneko

Y masticar bien y tomarte tu tiempo para comer

----------


## Ayy

yo creo que el mejor deporte para adelgazar es la natacion... en 2 meses perdi 15 kilos este verano....
simplmente nadando y comiendo poquito...
(para los que diran algo... no solo comia ynadaba... tambiendormia coño...)
pero lo principal es que no te obsesiones tio...
date tu tiempo

----------


## BusyMan

8 horas de trabajo
3 horas en total para comer al día
5 horas de sueño
1 hora de estudio
2 horas en desplazamientos
5 horas en bares y tertulias mágicas
1 hora entre higienes varias

¿Dónde está el tiempo para ir al gimnasio?
Lo mejor:
Medio paquete de tabaco al día
Al menos 1 litro de cerveza al día (el equivalente a 5 cañas)
Carne, mucha carne, la mejor a la parrilla.

Adelgazar no adelgazas, más bien al revés, pero la sonrisa de felicidad es perenne.
Eso de que estarás de mejor humor haciendo deporte que me lo digan los que me hayan visto alguna vez triste en la barra de un bar.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Intuyo que de tus 25h diarias la ultima no cuenta ¿no?
 :117: 

Realmente eres mago. Una especie de TempoMago.

----------


## fabiorodri

Otro consejo: Pocos carbohidratos a partir de media tarde/noche. 

Si te quieres ahorrar el dietista simplemente busca un gimnasio con un buen entrenador. Él te hará una dieta a tu "medida", pero cuida que sea BUENO, ya que los encontrarás que te harán dietas con carencias nutricionales y los encontrarás que nada más entrar por la puerta del gimnasio te estén recomendando productos como la l-carnitina, que curiosamente venden en su gimnasio   :Wink:   Huye de ambos!!

----------


## RAIMONS

lo mejor de todo, es hacer la dieta del cucurucho................ comer poco y joder mucho!!!!1 jajaja. un saludo.

----------


## Azran

Yo perdí 6 kilos en un año pero tambien gané musculo.

Mi dieta fué comer sano y equilibrado. Para ello aparte de todo lo que han dicho, es mejor comer hasta saciarte pero no hasta estar lleno, hacer 5 comidas al dia, comer 4 o 5 piezas de fruta. Hacer las cenas con poca grasa, una sopa o un sandwich, una ensalada, un arroz.

Yo antes de ponerme en forma comia una pizza mediana entera con dos latas de cocacola para cenar (una bomba de calorias), y ahora para la comida del medio dia como media pizza y un poco de ensalada y estoy llenisimo. Al cabo del mes y medio notarás que te llenas antes.

Y un consejillo: La fruta comerla 1 hora y media antes o después de la comida. Ahh y tampoco te preocupes si algun dia te sales un poco de la dieta , que mientras hagas ejercicio, por un dia cada dos semanas o a la semana tampoco pasa nada.  :D

----------


## letang

Yo hago la dieta del melocotón.

Como de todo menos melocotón.

----------


## a_aleman

magikko mira, te doy mi opinión.
Como se ha dicho anteriormente hay que comer sano, muy sano. Comer con moderación y productos saludables. No hace falta suprimir el "pan" y otras historias que hay... Lo que hay que hacer es comer con moderación. No comer dos platos, solo uno. 
Te digo esto porque lo mío es el Atletismo (soy velocista), se bastante del tema. Hay mucha gente que por constitución son delgados y por su "metabolismo" no engordan. Pero tanto una persona con sobrepeso puede ser delgada como uno delgado llegar a ser obeso.
Para adelgazar primero hay que mentalizarse, no vale decir, me apunto al gimnasio, si al mes y medio ya no vas. Cuando se está mentalizado hay que empezar controlando la dieta, comer menos cantidad (no menos veces), hay que hacer las cinco comidas reglamentarias, desayuno fuerte (no grasiento), a media mañana pieza de fruta o similar... y así. Por la noche no es bueno "hincharse" de comer, hacer una cena ligerita (filete de pollo, arroz...), para por la noche quemar esas "calorías". Cuando se tiene la dieta organizada, hay que cambiar el ritmo de vida, si estudias/trabajas y vas en coche, ve en bici (o andando si es cerca), eso te aseguro que es lo mejor. Despues organízate un plan de entrenamiento, corre, haz bicicleta, nada.... hay mil historias no hay porque ir al gimnasio. Yo corro en un parque al lado de mi casa (Mª Luisa, en sevilla, para quien lo conozca), que tiene cuestecillas, y demás. Eso sí, sin dejarlo de lado, si tienes el plan hecho, cúmplelo, ve por las mañanas (con el frío) así no te da la "morriña" o por la noche cuando hace frío y hay menos gente y se corre tranquilo.
Si te das cuenta no he nombrado el gimnasio para nada, yo no suelo aconsejar gimnasio cuando se puede hacer ejercicio sin gastar nada (hombre si quieres fortalecer músculo , ve al gimnasio).
También y para terminer tienes que ponerte "agua en vena", es decir, beber agua por un tubo, mucha agua. Hidratarte mucho, si quieres, bebe agua antes de comer(1/2 litro, 2/3 litro), que te llenará el estómago, y comerás un tanto menos. Es un "truquillo" chapuza. 
No suelas hacer caso a las "dietas milagro" que tanto te quitan tanto de ponen, hacer ejercicio adelgaza y tonifica los músculos. Y no pretendas adelgazar 15 quilos en 1 semana, que la física dice que el pellejo sobrante 
¿dónde se mete?... 
ve poco a poco y con buena letra,
que como dicen: "con paciencia y con saliva....."
Un saludo, y si necesitas algo aquí me tienes...
(perdón por este tocho, pero tenía que decirlo,

 :Smile1:   :Smile1:  )

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo la teoría me la se de memoria el problema es lleavrla a cabo...

Una cosa que tambien recomiendan es cenar por lo menos 2 horas antes de irse a la cama, y que la cena sea algo mas escasa de hidratos de carbono que la comida, ya que los hidratos de carbono que no se queman, se acumulan en forma de grasa.

----------


## magikko

wow wow, creo que el tema es bastante comun y algo saben todos sobre eso, creo que ya se ha juntado bastante informacion en el post y ya tomé apuntes de cada uno, hice una lista de "metas faciles" creo que es menos probable que renuncie si me propongo cosas sencillas antes, lo primeropues ya no consumo refrescos de cola y tomo limonada con poca azucar o solo agua, con lo del ahua pues ahora tomo bastante durante el dia, el problema es cuando jeje tanta agua hace que en las noches me despierte a sacarla " y pasa por debajo, de tu casa y pasa por debajo de tu familia" jaja me recordó a eso, por lo demas ya comomenos panes y nada de hojaldras de jamon y queso y adios chocolate por unos dias, me compre unas galletas integrales increiblemente ricas y bajas en azucar y calorias (para cuando el habre llama ) y ahora en la escuela solotomo jugos naturales (naranja, sandia, limon, jamaika o algun té) el gym es para el lunes, no quiero musculo, solo adelgazar, creo que el encargado o dueño, debe saber alguna rutina que ayude a esto, le diré a el que me aconseje, por lo demas, gracias a todos que creo que sobre esto informacion es lo que sobra (solo que yo no la conosco jejeje) bueno, la meta esta lejos pero ya mepuse los tenis, seguré tomando nota de los consejos y un dia de estos les mando foto (jaja no para ustedes, si no para alguna forera que le parescan atractivos los resultados de este proposito)


saludos!!!

----------


## zarkov

"Has hecho un régimen de de dos semanas y has perdido... 15 días."

Pepe Carrol.

----------

